# Wiring MSD 6AL with 8980 timing control and 8910 Tach computer



## boomenstein (Nov 17, 2003)

Does anyone have a wiring diagram for the MSD components mentioned above? 
WWR had one up at one point but I think the pick isn't working anymore.
Cheers
Mike
Its an 1.8L 8v on 40 dcoe webers.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Wiring MSD 6AL with 8980 timing control and 8910 Tach computer (boomenstein)*

This is the only one I have.


----------



## boomenstein (Nov 17, 2003)

Cool Man I will try this one.


----------



## WackyWabbitRacer (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Wiring MSD 6AL with 8980 timing control and 8910 Tach computer (boomenstein)*









Cheers, WWR.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

can you run this with only a 6al bsd and a msd coil?


----------



## 75injectedSB (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (germanengineering g60)*

Yes, just hooked it up tonight correctly and it works just fine.


----------



## jus2fas (Jul 9, 2013)

*ignition control module*

Hello i havea question...was wodering which year make and model did theignition control module come off of.....i have a 1990 corrado g60 that im looking to convert back to carbs an get rid of theefi and ecu system...so im putting together a list of parts an doin a full indepth research on this, so i get it rightthefirst time......thanks for your diagrahm an knowledge..its awesome...


----------

